# Flies and other bugs spattered across my bumper...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Is there some magical household condiment to get rid of these? I know wasps do a good job of munching the dead bodies but they don't do the washing up after!

My bumper is covered with nasty colours and on black it looks twice as bad!

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Soak a towel in warm soapy water and lay over affected areas...leave to soak for the length of a cuppa and they should be fairly easy to remove without damaging the paint.
Repeat, including tea/coffe if required!

A coat of decent wax does make the removal easier still in future :wink:

Have also heard that once clean, a wipe over with a cloth and a little WD40 is a good preventative measure...not something I'd personally do and at your risk too 

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Soak a towel in warm soapy water and lay over affected areas...leave to soak for the length of a cuppa and they should be fairly easy to remove without damaging the paint.
> Repeat, including tea/coffe if required!
> 
> A coat of decent wax does make the removal easier still in future :wink:
> ...


Thanks Dave. You certainly are racking up the beers! :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> ... You certainly are racking up the beers! :wink:


A motivational few words - see you soon :wink: 

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > ... You certainly are racking up the beers! :wink:
> ...


I'm really hoping the weather holds tomorrow. My car won't know what hit it. 8)

Come to think of it, nor will my back... :lol:

Cheers for all the words of wisdom. They're much appreciated!

Rich


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Soak a towel in warm soapy water and lay over affected areas


This works for me too, and so does Autoglym insect remover for any stubborn bugs!!


----------

